# Lake Milton: Smallmouth, Largemouth, Walleye & Catfish Questions



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm looking for some feedback on Lake Milton where I've never fished. The local outdoor writer describes it as primarily a Smallmouth & Largemouth lake followed closely by Walleye & Catfish. He also says it is unlimited horsepower. I'm looking for feedback from those who have actually fished this lake on more than one occasion and have targeted any of these species. Also I'm looking of r confirmation of any HP limits.

If I make the drive, I'll target smallmouth. I'm not asking for fishing spots, just whether it is as good of smallmouth lake as this writer claimed. Thanks.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Smallmouth for sure. Some decent large mouth and lot of guys walleye fish but you have to know the spots for good fish.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've fished there a few times and did decent on crappie and walleye. I'm not a bass fisherman but I know a lot of people fish there for bass and musky. It is unlimited horsepower.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

eye once caught an eye there and eye seen it with my own two eyes


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I fish Erie a lot so I may be spoiled. But how big do the smallmouth get on this lake?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

KTkiff said:


> I fish Erie a lot so I may be spoiled. But how big do the smallmouth get on this lake?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/media/6lb-smallmouth.7970/full

This is my biggest from Milton , caught a few years ago . 23" and 6lbs


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

I catch many smallies while fishing for eyes with jig and crawler.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

I enjoying fishing Milton and regularly catch all the species you asked about and an occasional muskie. IMHO it is a good smallmouth lake. My largest smallmouth was 19 inches. Most of the ones I catch are between 10 and 15 inches.

In the June issue of Ohio Game & Fish magazine the ODNR rated Milton as the top channel catfish lake in Ohio for size and for numbers in district three. I catch em while trolling for walleye.

There is a wealth of information in this forum if you review older posts on Milton.

Good luck if you go.

A.E.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with what everyone has commented with,but I also want to say that theyre must be some good white bass #'s there to,i got on a stretch twice this spring to the point my arm was to tired to cast,one after another,destroying spinnerbaits,&good size to,some had to be close to 3#'s,I think theyre good to eat,idk,I didn't keep any


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I truly appreciate it. We're going to definitely check it out, hopefully this weekend. I'll post results. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

This was 2 weeks ago on Milton. The fishing was a little slow. I targeted smallies and caught a bunch of short ones and I found that largemouth sitting on a point fishing a shaky head on some rocks.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW! 

Those Akron Jerseys are NICE!

How much for Alumni's?


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i have caught many walleyes and have caught just about everything else while fishing for them at Milton largest smallie was around 20 inch didn't measure it but that would be my guess this year has started slow but I got a bugle mouth bass [carp] around 8 lbs and a bunch a eyes that will be keepers next year


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Buick Riviera said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking for some feedback on Lake Milton where I've never fished. The local outdoor writer describes it as primarily a Smallmouth & Largemouth lake followed closely by Walleye & Catfish. He also says it is unlimited horsepower. I'm looking for feedback from those who have actually fished this lake on more than one occasion and have targeted any of these species. Also I'm looking of r confirmation of any HP limits.
> 
> If I make the drive, I'll target smallmouth. I'm not asking for fishing spots, just whether it is as good of smallmouth lake as this writer claimed. Thanks.


It is a very good smallmouth bass lake, I have caught many


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Watch out for the catfish there , they bite everything.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys. I love smalmouth fishing and theres not a lot available in local lakes. Do you think Milton is safe for a 14 footer modified V with an electric motor ?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

As long as your batteries are good. The lake has less than 2000 surface acres. My suggestion is put in on southern end of lake at Pointview ramp and fish the breaks off the big flats. water on that end goes from like 3' to about 12' with some breaks around 6' and 9'. Plus river channel hugs the south shoreline there.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

djl said:


> Guys. I love smalmouth fishing and theres not a lot available in local lakes. Do you think Milton is safe for a 14 footer modified V with an electric motor ?


Yes you should be fine but like the other post said pick your ramps and stay in that area. I talked to a OGF member on Milton yesterday Saltdog I think? Great guy and he has an all electric boat. Early in the day or evenings will be best to keep from the skier. You could also stay between the bridges since it's all no wake. It's quickly becoming my fav bass lake...love those smallies.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Pooch and Bass. 
Thx for the tips. Love the Smalls !!!!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

You will be just fine in the 14' electric. I spent almost an entire summer fishing Milton in my 14" with just an electric motor a few years back with no issues.

If it were me however I would launch at Millers landing (the RT18 ramp in the middle of the lake) for a variety of reasons. 

It is in an all No -Wake zone, easy access to all 3 sections of the lake, near lots of bass areas, plenty of docking, less busy. Did I mention the no wake? Lol.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

LF, what do you mean by lots of docking? LOL, that's gotta be the sorriest excuse of a courteous dock I've ever seen. Unless you mean plenty of docks to fish around/under. Than yes plenty.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What's an average day like numbers wise for smallies when it's good?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Pooch...when was the last time you have been there? All new facilities this year. I stand by my opinion.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Been out of town working all spring. First spring in a long time I haven't been to Milton. What improvements have they made there?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Milton is good for all fish mentioned.


----------

